# Subscribing to threads



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

How does this work? The forum subscribes me to every single thread I post on. I don't want it to. I want to choose the threads I subscribe too so that I can go to that area and find them listed there. Right now it has me subscribed to like 500 threads. Anyone know? I couldn't figure it out. Thanks, steve


----------



## Kelly Bucheger (Jun 5, 2006)

Steve, go to your Forum Settings page...

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/profile.php?do=editoptions

... and in the section "Default Thread Subscription Mode" choose "Do not subscribe" from the pull-down menu.


----------



## dtedsax (Mar 27, 2014)

Old thread, but I was wondering the same thing in 2015 how to subscribe to a thread. thanks.


----------

